# Spaceliner headlight rebuild. Help please



## Quick Cal (Jul 15, 2020)

I just got this 463030 for $50. I really want to see this light work,,,lol.

The wires were all badly spliced together and broke off the replacement switch. The bulbs that were in it are bad. They are 1.5v. I could only find 1.2v and 2.5v bulbs. I went with the 1.2v. Will these be ok.

I think I can figure out how the wires go from what's left. The black from the bulb area, and the white from the rear area. Right?

What's got me unsure is the battery orientation. Do they both go in the same direction, like in my pic below. Seems like they go this way according to the battery holder. Not sure. I'm just use to seeing one going each way. I did test it like this for about 10 seconds. But it was dim. But that just might be because of no reflector.

It has a toggle switch in there. I think I can make it work. Are originals available. Anybody have one to part with.

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 15, 2020)

If I remember my junior high science correctly, you are creating 1.5 volts with the batteries in that configuration. Putting 1.5 volts to a 1.2 volt bulb should make it burn brightly but it may burn out prematurely.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 15, 2020)

That's what I thought too. 

But can anyone tell me if I have the batteries in right,,,lol.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 15, 2020)

Well I have light. But it aint worth a hoot,,,lol.

It's very dim. I guess maybe the 1.2v bulbs are too dim? I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## Goodday (Jul 15, 2020)

It looks like each battery run it’s own light, switch on ground, each battery is 1.5v, sometimes hardware stores have bulbs, I picked one up for my generator light, and in cardboard case it said bicycle bulb


----------



## Goodday (Jul 15, 2020)

Might be some l e d  cross over replacement, remembering as a kid lights were never bright


----------



## AndyA (Jul 16, 2020)

Cousin Quick:
Cousin Goodday is right; they were never bright. I had a Flightliner when I was 12 years old. The double headlight was very cool looking but provided very few lumens. If you actually want some light, I'd guess that you would have to rewire for LED's.
Have fun!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 16, 2020)

you can typically get multi pack 1.5v screw base bulbs through ebay,  the last time I ordered some was from a science supply dealer, a box of 50 for just over 10 usd.

as for the brightness of yours in your photo, that is about as bright as they get. they are 1.5v incandescent lamps.

there is a place in the States that ships them with bases for science projects.








						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com
				








of course, if you are willing to wait a couple of weeks, they can be sourced from china also.









						50x E10 DC 1.5V/2.5V/3.8V 0.3A/0.5A Warm White Bulb Light Miniature Screw Base  | eBay
					

50x E10 DC 1.5V/2.5V/3.8V 0.3A Warm White Bulb Light Miniature Screw Base F DIY. 50x E10 DC 1.5V/2.5V/3.8V 0.3A Warm White Bulb Light Miniature Screw Base For DIY. Item Specification.



					rover.ebay.com
				









so if you are going for an original look, there you are, most small hardware stores usually have them in stock also.

I converted my Murray built bike, of the same style, to led, because I like to see where I am riding at night, as well as be seen. It was well worth it.    I had two 9 led lamps, run off of a multi battery pack, 4 AAA batteries, which was about the size of 1 D cell battery.    The method I used to convert, there was no going back to the original style lamps.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 16, 2020)

Do you happen to have a write up on that? Thanks


----------

